# 69 Pea Picker



## Jewelman13 (May 28, 2016)

Ok boys and girls... If you hadn't noticed but I got an original 1969 pea picker that sat in a basement for over 35yrs. I've spent a few days getting ocd with getting her cleaned up an original as possible. The only thing I changed were the brake cables (2).  Everything else is original. First pic is how I got it. The rest is cleaned up. I might do a little more detail in the future.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2016)

great job on clean up


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 28, 2016)

Nice work ...There was a lot of grunge there when you started...

Mark


----------



## robertc (May 28, 2016)

I'm not a muscle bike guy but she is awesome.


----------



## Jaxon (May 29, 2016)

It is always cool to see how well a bike can clean up. This one came out Great!!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 3, 2016)

LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't really like krates. probably because i can't afford them. But i have a soft spot for pea pickers. Thats a nice bike - great job.
What kind of light did it have on it?


----------



## vastingray (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful job


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 11, 2016)

WOW!


----------

